# Weekly competition 2011-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R' F'
*2. *F U2 F R' F' U2 F R2 U'
*3. *R U' F U' F R F U2
*4. *F U2 F2 R U' F R2 F U2
*5. *F' R' F R' F R2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' U' F R2 D2 R F' U2 L F' D' R U F' D' F L' U'
*2. *U2 R' D U2 B2 L2 B' R' F D2 R2 D' F U R2 F2 R U
*3. *F L F U' B2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 R U L' D2 B2 D L U
*4. *B' R D' L2 B D2 L2 D' R2 B U' B2 F' L B2 R F
*5. *L U' F' U' R' B L B F L B L D2 F U' B L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw2 B L2 R Fw2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 R Uw' U' R B' Fw2 Uw' U' F' Uw U' Rw R2 D Fw2 R' F2 U' Rw' R' B2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw U' B Fw2 F U'
*2. *L' D Rw Fw' D2 U2 Rw Fw L' U2 Fw L' B Fw F' D' Rw' B L' B2 Fw' D Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw U2 L' R' Fw' D2 B2 Uw' R U2 L2 Fw2 D Rw' B
*3. *D' B' D F' Uw2 F2 Uw R2 B F2 R Fw L' D2 Uw' L' Rw' B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U B Fw D U Fw2 Uw B Fw F' D' L' R B U' B' Uw' L R
*4. *F U' R D2 Uw U B D' Fw' F2 U' Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw L2 Rw Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 Fw Rw' B' F2 U' L D U2 L' Rw' D2 Uw L Rw2 R2 D' R2
*5. *R Uw2 U R' Fw F Uw2 Fw2 L2 R' F' U2 L2 Rw' B Uw2 Rw R2 D2 B Fw' F L2 F Uw' Rw2 D' L B' R2 Uw L' Rw2 D2 L F' Uw2 Fw D' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Lw2 Fw2 Rw Uw Lw D Bw Uw' R2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw D2 Bw2 F Dw L2 R F2 U B2 Lw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 U F2 R2 Uw L2 R' Uw U R U2 Rw R' Uw' Bw' U' F Dw' Lw B' L2 B' Rw' Bw2 L Bw2 F2 Dw' U Rw Bw2 Dw' Lw' R2
*2. *Dw Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw U' B' Bw' Fw L2 R Fw' F' D Uw L' Lw' D2 Bw' L R D' B' Rw2 B F D F Dw' Uw' U2 L' Lw' Bw D' R Bw F L2 Lw2 Dw F' L2 Rw2 R' B2 D2 L2 Lw' Dw' Lw' D2 Dw2 F2 Lw' Uw Lw' Uw' U2 L2
*3. *Dw' Lw2 B2 L' B Dw' Uw Rw Bw Lw2 Bw2 L' R Uw' U2 B' Uw' Fw' F2 Lw' R2 Dw' U2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw Lw2 B2 Dw' U Fw2 F R' Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw' U Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R' Bw' Lw Rw' F' Dw Rw' Fw D2 U B' L' Dw2 U R'
*4. *D2 R D2 F Dw2 L' Dw2 U2 B2 F' Dw' Uw R Bw2 F' Lw F Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw' U' R' D2 Bw Dw' L2 Rw B Bw2 L2 Dw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Dw' L Fw Dw' B2 F' Lw2 R' B U F Rw' F' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw U Rw Dw L' Lw Rw' R
*5. *Dw' U2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 U Bw D' Uw L Dw' Lw D2 U' F' L Lw D' L' Lw2 D Bw' Lw2 R Dw2 F2 Uw2 L2 R' D2 U' F Lw Bw2 Rw' D Uw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 R D Bw2 L' Lw R2 Fw' R2 Uw' U Rw Fw' Lw' Bw2 F

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L D2 3U2 3R 2R 2F2 L 2B R 3U' 2U2 3F 3U 2B U F' 2U2 3R2 2U2 2F' R' 2U R F 2R 2B2 2F F' 2U 2F2 F' 3R2 2B' F L R' 2D2 L' B' 3F 2F2 R' D2 3U' B2 2F2 R' 3U2 B 2D 2L B 2B2 2U' 2B D2 2D 3U 3F 2F' 2R2 3U 2U 2R' R' 2D2 R' 2B' D' 2U U' B 2L 3U2 2F2 F L R B' 2U2
*2. *2L2 3U2 2R' 2B' R 2D' U B2 2B' R2 3F 3U R 3U2 2B2 R2 2D2 2R 2B' 3R2 D 2U' U R' B 2F L' 2L2 3R' 2D B 2R2 2F R' 2B2 3F2 F2 3U' L 3R 2R R 2U2 2L 2U2 2F' 2L' B 2B 2U' 3R 3U' B 3R B2 2B2 F' D2 2L 3U' U' 2F' 3R2 2R 2F 3R2 2B' 3F' 2U2 2R' 3U' 3F2 2L2 2U' B2 2F U2 2L' 3R 3F'
*3. *3R2 F' 2D U2 R' 2F' 3R' U2 R' B2 F 2U 2F2 F 3R 2B2 L' D2 B2 2B 2F2 2R B' 3F' 2D2 R' 2F' U F2 L' 2F2 F 3U' U 2R2 U2 3R 2B 2R' 2F' D' 2U F' 2R2 B2 2L' 2F F 2R' 2B2 D' 2B 3R 2U2 2B2 D' 2F R 2D' B2 D' 2R 2F' 2R2 U2 L' 2B' 2D2 U' B2 3U2 U' B' L 2B' F D2 2B R' B
*4. *2F2 L 2U F2 2D 3U R2 B2 2F 2R 2F 3R2 2B' 2F R2 D' U F 3R2 B' 2D2 B2 F' 2D R 2U L 2U' 3R 2D 2U' 3F' 2D 2R' 3F' L2 2D' 2U R D2 2B 2F' 2D' 3U 3F 2L' U2 2L 3F' D2 R2 U 2L2 B' 2F U' R 2D2 3U2 L' 3U' 2L 3U2 2R2 2D 2U2 2F' F2 L' 2F 2U2 U B 2F U' 2F2 U 2F' 2L' 3F'
*5. *2B' 3R' 2D2 3U R' 2D' 2U 3F U 3F2 U' 3F D' 2U2 2L 3F 2R 3U2 2L 3R' R' F2 2U' R D' 2F 3U2 B F2 R 2B 3F2 2D2 R2 3F U 2B U' 3F' 2D 2U2 3F' 3U' U' R2 3U2 L' 2L 2R R' D' 2L2 3U 2B 3R' D' 3U2 U 2B2 2D' R 3F' 2R2 R 2D2 3U' B2 2B' 2U 3F' 2F L2 2D' L2 R2 2F 2L 3U2 2U 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U2 2B2 2U R 2F 3D' 2L' 3L' 2B2 3B2 2L2 2B2 R 3D' 2B2 3F2 3D' 2U U' 3R 3F' R' F R D2 2R2 3U L' 3L R 3U R' U 3L2 3R 3U 3B L' 3R 3F 2F 2D' B2 2B U 2F2 2D' 3F' 3L F2 2D2 2F 3R R 2D2 L2 2R' 3B 3U U' 2L' 3D 3U U' 2L' 3B' 3F' 2U2 2L2 2U U2 3L' 3R2 B2 3L 2B L 3F' L' 3B D' 3L' 2D 3R R2 D2 2D2 U 2R2 2B 2D' 2U F' U2 2L 3R 3D' 2U2 U2 2F'
*2. *D' 2F' 2D' 2L 2R 2D 3F' 3R' 2R 2D2 3D2 L R F' U 2L' 2R' 2U' 3R' R2 B' 3F' 3L D 2R2 2D' U B 2B 3F' 2D U' B 3B2 3L D2 2L' D2 B' D' 3D 2U U' 2F D 3D' 3F2 F 3R2 D2 3B2 2F2 L2 3F 2D' 2R2 3D2 2B' D' F2 L' 2R2 F' 3L2 3D' 2U' 2R 2D2 B2 2B 2D 2U' U' B2 D' 3U 3R' 2R 2U' 2B 3D2 2L 3B2 2F2 2U2 2R' 2D 3D2 2U2 U' F' 3L F2 2U2 R2 2F' D2 B 3B' D'
*3. *L 3D2 F 2L2 F' 3D2 3F 3D2 2F' R' B 3D L 3F 3L2 D 3U' L2 2L 2R R B' D' 3R2 2F2 3D 2R' 2B' 2U' 3B' 3L 2D' 2R' 2U 3R B' 2B 3F' F' 3R' B2 3B' 2L' 2R2 F2 3U2 2B2 L2 3L 3F F2 2L' D' 3U2 3B2 3U2 U 3R2 3F 2D' B L' D' L2 3F' L D' 2L' F' 3R2 R' 2U 3B 2F' D L2 2D 2U 2R 3U2 2U2 3B 2D 2R 3D' 3F' 2U' 3L2 D2 B2 R 3F' 2R2 D' 3U 2B2 3F2 D' 3R2 R'
*4. *3F2 2F' R 3B 3R 2D2 3R 3B 3L2 2R2 3B' 3D2 B 3B2 3D' B' 3D' 2U' 3F 3R' 3F2 L 3L 2D 3B R2 D' 2L' 2U 3B' 3F2 3D' B 3B' 2F 2U B 3B' D2 3L 3B D L2 3F' 3U 3L R2 B2 3L F 2L2 R' B 3B U2 3F F' L U2 2B2 2U 2L' 3R R' 3U2 2B 3L 2D' 3U2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' F' 3U2 3L U' 2R 2B' 2D2 2U B' 2B2 L R' D' 2U L R' 2B 3R2 D 3B' 2U2 3L' 2R 3B F'
*5. *3B2 3F2 2F F' 3D' 3B F 2L F L U 3L2 2R' 2U2 2L' 2D2 2F 2R 2B' 3B' 2F' F' 3D2 U2 3R2 R 2B' L' 3L 3R 2D2 3L' 3U' U' 3L D2 2D2 3U U' 2R2 2B2 D2 B' 3B 2F' F2 2R2 3D2 L' 2F' R 3U2 2B' 3U2 3F2 D' 2D' 3R R' 2U' 3F2 2R' 2F F' 2R 2B 3B' U' 3B' 2U2 U' 3R' R' 3B2 3R2 2B' 3F' D' 2D U' 2B' 3U' 3R2 2U2 R' 2D2 3R2 2F' 3L' F U2 2B' 3B' 2L2 D' 3U2 2U 3R 2F L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F R2 F' R2 U F2 U'
*2. *U' F R' U' F' R U2 R'
*3. *U2 R F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L F L B2 R2 B2 D' R' U' B' F D R U' B2 F' U2
*2. *D B' F R' B' L2 D' L2 D U2 F D L U R' U B R
*3. *B' R' U R' B D2 R B' R2 B2 D2 B U' B2 U2 L' B' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' B L F' Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 U Rw' D L' R D2 Uw U' L Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L' B Rw2 D2 L2 D Uw' U' L Uw2 B' U2 F2 Uw Rw U B2
*2. *Uw2 L' B' F' Rw B Uw L2 B L2 B2 F D2 L2 Rw' U' L2 F Uw2 L2 U' Rw2 R' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Fw Uw B F'
*3. *U' Fw L' R' F2 L' R Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw' B2 L2 B Rw Uw Fw R2 F U F2 U' L B2 F' L' D' L2 B2 F Uw2 U' L2 R F2 L Uw U' Rw B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L Fw' U' Bw Dw Uw2 Bw' L' B L' U2 Bw U2 Bw2 Fw F2 D2 L2 R' B L R Uw' Lw' D' U' B' Dw' L' F Uw2 Bw2 D2 R U' R2 F' L2 F' L' Rw2 R Dw Uw' B L R2 Dw2 Fw' R' D' Dw' Lw R D L2 F2 L' Uw
*2. *Fw Uw' Bw Lw' D' U' Lw' D' Uw R2 B2 Rw D2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' Bw' R2 Fw L2 Bw L' Uw Bw L' Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 L Uw Bw2 R B' U2 Lw2 U2 Bw' F' Dw' Bw' L Lw Bw2 Fw L' Rw2 R' U Fw D Uw' B' F U2 Fw' F D' Bw
*3. *D2 Dw Uw' U' Lw' R Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 L Bw L' Rw' U2 B' Bw Fw R' Dw2 L2 Bw Fw2 F2 R2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D' L' R' Dw Uw2 B' Bw2 F Uw2 Bw2 U' L Bw Fw2 L2 R' U B2 Bw D2 Uw' U2 R' Bw F2 U2 B Fw' Lw B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2L2 3R F2 3R2 R D 2B 3F2 L 2D' 3U U 2R' R2 2B' D' 2U U2 2B F' 2R 3F' L F' U 2L' D U' 2F2 2D 3U' U2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U' 2F R2 3F2 U' 2B' 3R' R 2B2 F' 2L' 2U 3F2 2F F 2R 3U2 2R 3F2 2L U' 3F2 2D2 2F' D B 2D' 3U' 2L' U2 2L 3U2 L 2L 3R2 B 2B2 F 2L R2 D2 2U U B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2B 3D 3F' D B 3D2 2U' U2 2F2 3D2 2B2 2R2 2F2 F L2 2R2 2F' 2D' L 2B' 3B 2F2 3R2 3D' 3U' B' 3F' 2L 2R' R' 2B 2D 2R 2B 2D2 3U' 3R 2B' L2 D2 3D' 3U' U2 3L 2R2 3D L2 2F' 3L 2U 3F' 3L2 3D2 2L D2 3D 2B2 3D 2B D' 2U F2 2U' L2 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' R2 3B' 2D2 3D' 2B2 R D 3R F2 2D 3L' 2R 3U 2B 3U F2 3D 2U' 3L2 2D 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F' 3D' 2U' 2L2 3R' R 3B 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' L' F2 D F2 L F2 L B' U L' B2 D' L' D' U' L'
*2. *L F R2 D R B L2 R' D2 R2 U2 F D L' U B' D2
*3. *U2 R U F2 R2 B' L2 B' L U' L' U B2 D2 F U2 L'
*4. *D2 F' L' R2 U' B R' B F' L U2 F D' B F2 D' L2 R'
*5. *D R' B D2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' L' F' R2 B L2 U F U2 R
*6. *B' F2 R' U2 R2 U F2 R2 B F2 D' B2 L' D R D' B' U2
*7. *B R F' D' R F L' B' F L2 D' R B2 D' L' B2 U2 R'
*8. *R U B2 L R D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L D2 B' U F R'
*9. *L U' B2 L' D B L' U2 R D' L' R F2 D' B F2 R2 U2
*10. *R B2 L R B L2 U R' D L' F L' R U F R' U' R
*11. *R2 U B2 R D B L2 B' L2 B2 D F2 R D2 F' R B2 U'
*12. *F U2 L2 D L' D' R2 U2 L' U R2 F2 U' B D' F2 U
*13. *F' D2 B2 D' F' L2 F D' U B2 R2 B2 R' D' U2 R2 B2 U2
*14. *R2 B' L' D B2 U' F U2 F D' R F D' L2 B' U' R2 U
*15. *B' D' R' U' L B F2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F U2 B2 L2
*16. *F' U B' L2 U B' D B2 L2 U B' R B2 L' R B R2 U
*17. *D R2 U' B2 L' D U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' R2 F' R' D'
*18. *F D' U2 F D' F2 D2 L' R B2 U F' D' U2 F2 U' B' U'
*19. *D2 B U2 F R2 F R2 D L' U' B2 D' R' B2 D L'
*20. *B' R' U2 R B2 F2 U' B D2 B' F D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L B' D B' F' D B F2 D2 B2 L B F' L2 F' R' F'
*2. *U' B F U B' D' L' U' B' D L F L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2
*3. *D F' D2 B R' U2 L2 U' B' L' D B U' B U' B' R2 U'
*4. *L F R B2 F' D' U2 R' D L2 R U2 B F2 L' F' U2 R'
*5. *B F' R2 U' B D U2 L D2 B2 U' L B L R B R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' F' R' B D' R' B2 U R2 D B' U B2 D2 R' B2 F' U'
*2. *L' D2 B2 D B U' R' B' L2 B' D' L2 B R' B R2 U' R'
*3. *R' B2 U2 L2 F L' F2 L' R B2 D2 F' U' R U' L R
*4. *L2 U' R2 U2 R D U2 F' U F' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R
*5. *U2 F2 U' B D R' U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 R2 B' D L' B U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B R' B2 L' B' R' D L' U' L F' L F' L U' R2 D'
*2. *L2 D U' L' R D R D2 B2 D R' D2 B' U2 R D B' U
*3. *F D' L F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U F' D2 U F2 L F U'
*4. *F L' D L2 F D' U2 B' L R U' L2 F' L' R2 U2 L'
*5. *U2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 F L F R2 D R D2 B' U2 B R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F2 R2 F' R U' F U
*3. *F L' R F L' R' F' L2 F2 D2 R D B2 L' R B' U2 R'
*4. *L2 R2 B' R2 B F' R' B Rw' R' D F2 Uw' U L2 R2 B' Fw Uw' B F2 Rw2 Uw Rw Uw2 B2 F' D R U' B U' L' Uw2 B Fw' R Uw2 Fw' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *D2 B R' F' R U F L F2 D R' U' B' R U B2 D' U'
*4. *U B D Rw2 U2 Fw L' B' F Rw' B2 D2 Uw' Rw' Uw B2 F' D F D R B' F U L2 Rw R' D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw B2 R2 Fw2 F2 D2 U' B'
*5. *Lw D2 R' Uw' Lw2 U B2 D2 B2 L' Dw U' L Rw Dw' Uw U2 B' Bw2 Lw' F' Dw F2 L' Lw2 U L' Rw2 Uw Fw D Bw Fw2 L2 Lw2 R D2 B2 Fw2 F Rw Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw' R Bw' Fw' D2 Uw' Lw2 U' R' F2 U B2 Rw2 Dw' B2 Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' R' L B' L B' L r' b u'
*2. *R U R' U' L' R U' B' b' u
*3. *L' U' L' B' L' U L' B r' b' u'
*4. *L B' U R' B' U R' U l r b' u'
*5. *L U B' L' U' B' L U' l r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,-3) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (4,0) (6,5)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (2,0) (-1,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,2) (-4,4) (0,3) (4,3) (0,2) (0,0)
*3. *(3,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,3) (5,4) (0,3) (1,4) (5,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-2,-1) (6,-3) (-5,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (2,4) (6,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (0,1) (6,5) (-1,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (6,-3) (-4,3) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,1) (6,0) (6,2) (5,3) (0,4) (-3,5) (4,0) (6,0) (5,0) (0,4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B R L' F L' B L' F' B' L' B' R' L' B L B R B' L' F' R' F R' F
*2. *B' R B' R' B' L' B R' B L' F B R' B L F' R F' L F' L' R' B R F
*3. *B' F' B' F' R' F' L' B' R' F B R L' F R' L' F B' R' B R' F B F B'
*4. *B' R L F L' B' F B' F B L B' R B' R' F B' L B L R' F' B L F'
*5. *R F L R L R' L B' L B' F R' B L F' R L' F B R' B' F L' B' F'


----------



## coinman (Feb 18, 2011)

2x2x2. 9.50 (13.00) 11.44 (7.69) 12.53 = 11.57
This avg stinks 

3x3. 26.13 (21.81) 26.30 (29.47) 24.59 = 25.67 
Standard avg. 

4x4. 2:04.65 (1:58.34) 2:08.33 2:02.08 (2:22.75) =2:05.02
Meh.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.64 5.58 (4.52) (12.61) 6.27 => 6.16

*3x3:* 13.20 (25.52) (11.58) 15.21 13.83 => 14.08

*4x4:* 58.39 1:04.13 56.43 (1:05.23) (56.37) => 59.65
Comment: First sub-1 average in weekly competitions. 

*5x5:* 2:42.49 (3:03.16) 2:38.45 2:40.95 (2:34.82) => 2:40.63

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 11.34 DNF => 11.34

*3x3 OH:* (36.61) 36.75 36.80 38.35 (40.79) => 37.30

*2-4 Relay:* 1:30.74

*2-5 Relay:* 4:29.54

*Magic:* (1.47) 1.26 1.30 1.28 (1.22) => 1.28

*Master Magic:* 3.63 (2.59) (4.00) 3.05 2.62 = 3.10

*Clock:* 14.12 14.93 15.60 (21.25) (14.07) => 14.88

*Megaminx:* (1:47.19) 2:05.67 2:09.66 (2:11.18) 2:01.86 => 2:05.73

*Pyraminx:* (DNF) 9.21 8.32 (7.24) 10.81 => 9.45

*Square-1:* (38.76) 41.72 (49.66) 44.71 41.38 => 42.60


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 18, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.59 7.99 13.69 8.64 7.53 = *8.08*
*3x3* - 22.20 18.96 15.46 20.87 20.15 = *19.99* _Comment - Saved by a cheeky PLL skip on third I reckon._


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.04, 3.65, 3.98, 3.78, 2.73= 3.49 What the heck, I did really well this week
*3x3:* 11.50, 16.58, 15.57, 14.00, 13.55= 14.37
*4x4:* 1:21.92, 1:20.65, 1:17.76, 1:16.33, 1:09.69= 1:18.25
*2+3+4:* 1:32.89
*Pyraminx:* 10.36, 11.11, 9.97, 13.81, 14.77= 11.76
*Square-1:* 27.82, 49.70, 43.39, 41.94, 40.46= 41.93
*OH:* 38.21, 40.85, 42.37, 41.45, 36.38= 40.17
*Skewb:* 23.26, 27.38, 13.60, 18.58, 15.44= 19.09
*Magic:* 2.55, 1.43, 1.38, 1.50, 1.87= 1.60


----------



## tx789 (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2 9.51 7.75 7.61 (5.11) (11.99)= 8.29
3x3 39.85 35.66 (34.89) 35.20 (40.61)= 36.90 petty good for me 
4x4 (2:33.67) 2:66.28 2:47.55 (DNF) 4:00.46= 3:28.10 very bad mucked up oll parity on the 3rd and 5th on the 3rd I DNFed 
5x5 5:39.89 (7:00.22) 5:52.04 (4:53.37) 5:48.29= 5:46.74
pyraminx 12.14 (17.89) (8.97) 14.24 14.99=13.97 petty good as well
one handed 3x3 (1:47.51) 1:40.27 (1:26.13) 1:43.95 1:47.12= 1:47.12 bad for me

square 1 DNF DNF = DNF anyone ot parity algs that are short and easy (I know they're long)
2x2-4x4 3:16.17
2x2-5x5 8:43.16 Could of been 30 sec apporx better but just as I started 4x4 it popped it took about 30sec to find the piece


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2x2 BLD- DNF, 14.55, DNF
3x3x3- 15.44, 13.07, 14.40, 14.83, 13.89
2x2x2- 5.87, 5.59, 6.07, 3.32, 4.30
4x4x4- 1:02.46, 1:04.73, 55.97, 1:01.71, 1:11.95
5x5x5- 2:01.76, 2:21.45, 2:01.36, 1:59.68, 1:58.71
3x3x3 OH- 23.57, 30.10, 23.06, 25.86, 21.10
7x7x7- 7:42.30, 7:50.34, 6:48.32, 7:14.21, 8:04.18
2-4 Relay- 1:27.29
2-5 Relay- 3:36.44
Pyraminx- 11.39, 12.53, 7.94, 11.04, 12.06
Clock- 20.45, 17.91, 18.70, 20.69, 18.64
3x3x3 BLD- 3:38.01, DNF, 2:37.39
MTS- 1:39.21, 1:34.98, 1:39.88, 1:56.10, 1:23.38
Megaminx- 3:56.29, 4:05.82, 3:24.31, 3:42.99, 3:48.71
Magic- 2.33, 2.18, 2.42, 2.18, DNF
FMC- DNF
MultiBLD- 4/4 28:53.19


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2-* 3.44, 3.19, 3.49, 2.76, 3.35=* 3.33*
*3x3OH-* 15.95, 16.15, 17.35, 14.45, 15.75= *15.95*


----------



## Xishem (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2*: (24.26), 5.28, 6.38, (5.43), 7.51 = *6.44* _Stupid internal pop on the first solve._
*3x3*: 20.78, (15.27), 18.60, (27.47), 19.06 = *19.48* _This is really good for me._
*4x4*: 3:29.69, 4:34.66, 3:32.88, (5:05.37), (3:01.18) = *3:52.41* _Just got my Rubik's brand back... I need to get something better._

*2x2BLD*: 33.04, DNF(33.16), 38.71 = *33.04*
*3x3BLD*: DNF(3:44.54), 3:23.54, 3:01.86 = *3:01.86*
*3x3 Multi*: *1/2 14:21.63*

*2-4 Relay:* *6:33.15* _Had a 4x4 pop on OLL parity, and had to restart back at having 4 pairs left to pair._

*Square-1*: 53.62, (1:06.04), 53.54, 50.80, (35.53) = *52.65*


----------



## Norbi (Feb 19, 2011)

3x3 bld:2:03.89, 2:30.09, 2:08.78 ==>2:03.89


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.61, 2.36, 3.97, 2.81, 3.14 = 2.85
3x3: 7.67, 10.88, 7.62, 12.62, 10.61 = 9.72
4x4: 48.14, 47.41, 46.73, 48.40, 49.52 = 47.98
5x5: 1:29.24, 1:27.83, 1:24.10, 1:25.93, 1:44.36 = 1:27.67
6x6: 2:54.04, 2:45.24, 2:57.41, 2:43.10, 2:37.97 = 2:47.46
7x7: 4:48.82, 4:56.46, 4:57.08, 4:42.02, 4:54.17 = 4:53.17
2x2 BLD: 14.35+, DNF(6.83), DNF(28.69) = 14.35
3x3 BLD: 1:18.61, 1:24.49, DNF(1:23.45) = 1:18.61
4x4 BLD: 5:46.84, 6:49.82, 6:11.76 = 5:46.84 -  wooow.
5x5 BLD: 17:33.25, DNS, DNS = 17:33.25
Multi BLD: 5/7 34:54
3x3 OH: 19.34, 22.88, 19.21, 17.45, 20.34 = 19.63
3x3 WF: 1:03.51, 1:14.07, 1:13.92, 1:34.56, 1:17.31 = 1:15.10
3x3 MTS: 52.61, 51.01, 50.00, 47.77, 49.80 = 50.27
2-4 relay: 1:06.22
2-5 relay: 2:45.10
Magic: 1.21, 1.21, 1.33, 3.21+, 1.34 = 1.29
Master Magic: 3.68, 3.52, 4.02, 3.97, 3.52 = 3.72
Clock: 10.25, 8.33, 10.97, 9.29, 10.14 = 9.89
Megaminx: 50.15, 50.85, 50.07, 48.40, 52.89 = 50.36
Pyraminx: 5.12, 5.57, 5.66, 5.53, 5.30 = 5.47
Square-1: 22.73, 18.07, 19.76, 20.58, 13.43 = 19.47

FMC: 33



Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: U L' B R D' L D2 R' F2 R2 L F2 R' F' D2 L' U' L D2 L' U B U B' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U (33)

2x2x2: U L' B R D' L D2
F2L-1: R' F2 R2 L F2 R' F' L' .
Leave 3 corners: B U B' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U
Insert at . : L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U


----------



## AnotherMember (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.80, 8.95, 9.98, 6.68, 5.93 = 7.19
3x3x3: 16.15, 12.46, 11.85, 11.75, 11.31 = 12.02


----------



## Attila (Feb 19, 2011)

FMC: (31)
U2F’LUB2F’RUL2F’ D2L2UFB’R’ L2F’U2D2L2UD’B2RDU’R2D’U’F2
U2F’LUB2F’RUL2F’ (10) all corners and 4 edges,
D2L2UFB’R’(6/16) more 2 edges,
L2F’U2D2L2UD’B2RDU’R2D’U’F2 (15/31) 6E4C.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 19, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (10.02), 8.06, (6.38), 7.47, 7.22 = *7.58 avg.*

3x3x3: (29.34), (20.90), 26.63, 27.65, 23.84 = *26.04 avg.*


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2011)

FMC: 34 moves



Spoiler



_U B' L F' L' B' R2 B U2 B L B' R2 B L' B' F R F' U R' U R U R B' R' B U2 L' D' R' U2 F' _

Pre-moves: L' D' R' U2 F' (found on the inverse to build two squares) 

U L F' L'.B' [2x2x3]
B' R2 B U2 [Some EO+two pairs]
R2:F R F' [F2L-1+three pairs]
U R' U R U R B' R' B U2 [Leaving two corners]
L' D' R' U2 F' [Undo pseudo-ness]

Insert L F L' B' L F' L' B at dot to cancel seven moves and leave three corners
Insert at R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' at colon to cancel two moves

Not very good, but almost free insertion.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2x2: 10.87 - 9.93 - 10.69 - 14.48 - 11.24 = 10.93 (YAY finally sub-11 avg)
3x3x3: 33.58 - 27.80 - (23.67) (PB!) - (37.88) (POP) - 30.10 = 30.49 (So close to sub-30!)
4x4x4: 2:09.24 - (2:14.69) - (2:00.29) - 2:13.71 - 2:07.58 = 2:10.18 (PB Avg!)
5x5x5: 4:28.96 - (3:56.13) - (4:39.86) - 4:33.05 - 4:28.42 = 4:30.14 (On the last solve it was going to be about 4:00 but i messed up the G Perm...)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:48.93 
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 7:05.97 (WOW huge improvement on both relays!)
Magic: 2.20 - (2.44) - (1.91) - 2.09 - 1.95 = 2.08 (PB Avg!)
Megaminx: (3:08.66) - (3:30.03) - 3:10.70 - 3:23.94 - 3:28.85 = 3:21.16
Pyraminx: 16.00 - (14.98) - 15.12 - (22.27) - 17.65 = 16.26
Square-1: 1:48.94 - 1:51.04 - 2:27.03 - 1:58.73 - 1:34.55 = 1:52.90 (Not as good this week)
Skewb: 30.38 - 26.52 - (15.81) - (30.40) - 23.15 = 26.68

Improved on everything this week except Square-1 but I haven't practised it in a while.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2: *6.22, 6.75, 5.54, 6.72, 6.35 = 6.43
*3x3: * 21.53, 17.41, 20.91, 17.58, 19.70 = 19.40
*3x3 OH: * 40.87, 57.26, 56.26, 47.43, 46.96 = 50.22


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:*
*3x3x3:*
*4x4x4:*
*5x5x5:*
*7x7x7:**
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:*
*Square-1:*


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 19, 2011)

*3x3:* (28.84), 18.44, (15.84), 19.88, 20.35 = 19.55


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2x2: 3.16 *= 2.96, (2.90),  (5.38), 3.00, 3.53 Lanlan 
*3x3x3: 16.50 =* 17.26, 16.75, 15.48, (17.98), (12.27) DaYan LingYun III should have warmed up more 
*4x4x4: 1:25.22 =* (1:29.23), 1:23.58, (1:09.32), 1:28.37, 1:23.70 Lanlan 
*5x5x5: 4:06.65 =*  (4:44.42), 4:41.49, (3:40.94), 3:49.96, 3:48.51 Rubik’s  need a v-cube

*2x2x2 BLD: 18.64 =* 39.44, 18.64, DNF(25.65) Lanlan yayz
*3x3x3 BLD: DNF = * DNF(8:43.26), DNF(7:35.33), DNF(11:14.55) DaYan LingYun III :fp

*3x3x3 OH: 29.43 = * 30.65, 30.48, (37.18), (24.84), 27.16 DaYan LingYun III first sub-30 
*3x3x3 WF: 4:54.05 *= 4:33.76, 5:22.50, 4:45.88, (6:00.78),  (4:21.34) Rubik’s pretty good for 2nd avg.
*3x3x3 MTS: 1:01.38 =* (1:14.57), 1:05.10, (54.18), 58.03, 1:01.01 First sub-1 solves 
*3x3x3 FMC: 48 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: D' R' F' L R B R' B' F2 U F' R' U F U2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U' L' U2 L U' F U R2 B' R' B R' F' R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R U (48 moves)

2x2x2: D' R' F' L R B R' B' (8/50)
2x2x3: F2 U F' R' U F U2 R2 (8/50)
Expand: U' F' U' F2 (4/50)
Last F2L pair: U' L' U2 L U' F U F' (8/50)
OLL: F R2 B' R' B R' F' (7/50)
PLL: (V-perm) R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R U
Cancalation: F2L-OLL: F' F = -: 50-2= 48: 48 moves



*2-4 relay: 1:58.69* :tu
*2-5 relay: 5:24.40 *

*Magic: 1.77 =* 1.78, 1.81, 1.72, (1.88), (1.28) LingAo 
*Master magic: 4.65 =* 4.58, (5.29), 4.26, (4.14), 5.10 LingAo 
*Clock: 19.07 =*  (16.68),  (23.03), 19.03, 18.94, 19.25 LingAo first sub-20 
*Megaminx: 1:30.12 = * (1:42.34), 1:37.08, (1:19.72), 1:25.83, 1:27.45 Mf8 Best mean of 3: 1:24.33!!! :tu:tu:tu
*Pyraminx: 6.98 =* 8.67, 7.68, 4.60, (9.53), (4.54) QJ
*Sq-1: 41.02 =*  (13.31), 46.93, 43.03, (56.76), 33.11 Mf8 first was lucky I accidentally solved it into a cube wrong then did again and complete skip !!!  overall  I hate Sq-1 :confused:
*Skewb: 21.20 =* (24.71), 22.95, 24.57, 16.07, (14.66) Lanlan


----------



## Henrik (Feb 20, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: (57.27), 1:00.71, 1:09.09, 1:09.33, (1:13.94) => 1:06.38 min
Decent start, bad ending. I hate R- and T-perms.

Pyraminx: 7.62, (7.58), 7.78, 10.07, (DNF) => 8.49 sec.
I somehow forgot to start the timer on the last solve.

Clock: (11.09), (16.09), 13.87, 11.48, 14.63 => 13.33 sec.
I am trying not to be in the bottom 5 this week.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 20, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (2.32), 2.98, (3.22), 3.05, 2.43 = *2.82*
*3x3x3:* (12.23), 9.81, 10.45, 9.47, (7.37) = *9.91*
*4x4x4:* 58.30, (48.12), 55.79, 58.10, (1:01.07) = *57.40*
*5x5x5:* (1:33.15), (1:43.11), 1:41.73, 1:38.02, 1:38.68 = *1:39.48*
*7x7x7:* (5:53.62), (5:04.09), 5:17.46, 5:21.47, 5:19.59
*2x2x2BLD:* 10.42+, 6.50, DNF = *6.50*
*3x3x3BLD:* 34.77, 33.31, DNF = *33.31*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 3:20.62, 3:06.36 = *3:06.36*
*5x5x5BLD:* 6:18.30, DNF, DNF = *6:18.30*
*3x3x3OH:* (18.72), 22.66, 21.33, 19.42, (22.86) = *21.14*
*Megaminx:* 1:33.30, (1:31.79), (1:50.34), 1:36.76, 1:38.03 = *1:36.03*
*Pyraminx:* 8.09, (5.88), 8.50, (9.04), 7.79 = *8.12*
*FMC: 28*


Spoiler



Solution: F L F' D' R' B D' R D' L2 D R' D' F' L2 U' F U L' B2 U' L' B2 U' B' U B2 L 
Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R

F2L-1: F L F' D' R' B D' * D' L2 F' L2 U' F U L' B2
ZBF2L: U' L' B2 U' B' U B2 L
insert at *: R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 20, 2011)

*3x3:* 48.51, 36.29, (33.09), (DNF: 41.28), 39.98 *Avg: 41.59*

*Magic:* 5.72, 5.50, 6.50, (8.87), (5.21) *Avg: 5.90*


----------



## (X) (Feb 20, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 5.38
5.40, 5.62, 5.11, (4.80), (12.22)

*OH avg*: 24.96
(32.25), 23.30, 23.83, (20.86), 27.74

*3x3 avg*: 13.15
13.38, 13.51, (8.89), (14.35), 12.57

*4x4 avg*: 1:15.58
1:16.82, (1:21.53), 1:13.52, 1:16.39, (1:10.68)

*5x5 avg*: 2:14.57
2:15.98, 2:15.11, 2:12.69, (2:01.45), (2:26.07)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:51.63
1:51.63, DNF(1:34.58), DNF(1:06.40)

*3x3 BLD best*: 5:03.33
DNF(3:39.00), 5:03.33, DNF(4:19.88)

*2+3+4*: 1:19.91

*2+3+4+5*: 3:58.44

*Megaminx avg*: 1:29.78
(1:30.24), 1:29.72, 1:30.13, (1:29.08), 1:29.48

*Pyraminx avg*: 11.58
(10.94), 11.89, (22.81), 11.77, 11.08


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 20, 2011)

3x3: 9.88, 9.13, (8.70), (10.84), 8.71 = 9.24
2x2: 4.42, 2.72, (2.03), (4.88), 3.42 = 3.52
OH: (18.68), 18.96+, 19.20, 18.93, (19.51) = 19.03
3x3 BLD: 52.19, DNS, DNS = 52.19
4x4: 58.83, (46.39), (59.63), 55.98, 46.49


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 21, 2011)

2x2:

ortega not doing good using LBL 

5:	00:11.91	x
4:	00:06.59	x
3:	00:09.20	x
2:	00:11.31	x
1:	00:11.62	x Average= 10.12

3x3:

5:	00:32.31	x
4:	00:36.75	x
3:	00:27.56	x
2:	00:27.86	x
1:	00:29.74	x Average= 30.84


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 21, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.31), 4.40, (6.16), 4.93, 5.08 = 4.80
*3x3:* 16.11, 14.15, (9.90), (16.71), 15.34 = 15.20
*4x4:* 1:25.47, 1:21.30, (1:27.09), 1:10.44, (1:07.25) = 1:19.07
*5x5:* 2:12.27, (1:58.94), (2:19.03), 2:02.00, 2:04.13 = 2:06.13
*6x6:* 4:43.05, (3:57.31), 4:15.90, 5:01.63, (5:42.50) = 4:40.19
*7x7:* (7:02.50), 7:00.11, 6:45.59, (6:14.94), 6:25.90 = 6:43.87

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 42.03, DNF = 42.03
*3x3 BLD:* 2:16.68, DNF, 2:19.36 = 2:16.68
*4x4 BLD:* 9:22.69, DNF, DNF = 9:22.69
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*6x6 BLD:* DNF
*Multi BLD:* 3/4 18:35 = 2 pts

*3x3 OH:* 28.22, (32.52), (24.30), 29.86, 28.46 = 28.85
*3x3 MTS:* 1:18.59, 1:15.50, (1:09.13), (1:55.25), 1:48.47 = 1:27.52
*3x3 FM:* 30
*2x2-4x4:* 1:32.83
*2x2-5x5:* 3:51.84

*Magic:* 1.46, 1.52, (1.25), (DNF), 1.40 = 1.46
*Master Magic:* 4.90, (4.02), 4.40, 4.90, (5.00) = 4.73
*Clock:* (11.75), 11.30, 11.63, (10.31), 11.58 = 11.50
*Megaminx:* (2:10.96), (2:26.77), 2:25.08, 2:17.80, 2:26.09 = 2:22.99
*Pyraminx:* 11.46, (18.83), 9.66, 13.43, (8.91) = 11.52
*Square-1:* 49.69, 54.53, 1:07.05, (46.19), (1:35.53) = 57.09
*Skewb:* 23.13, 19.27, 24.90, (25.93), (14.93) = 22.43

Fewest Moves:



Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: R B R B' R' B R B' R' L U R2 U' R L' B R' B' R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' L2 D' L U2 F' (30)

Use inverse scramble. 
2x2x2: F U2 L' D L2 (5|5)
2x2x3: B R2 B2 R U2 (5|10)
F2L minus pair: B2 L U R' U' L' (6|16)
All but 3 edges: R B R' B' R B R' B' R' (9|25)
This gives 25 move skeleton: R B R B' R' B R B' R' L U R * U' L' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' L2 D' L U2 F'. Insert R U' M U R' U' M' U = R U' R L' B R' B' R' L U at *, 5 moves cancel, for a total of 30.

This was a lucky end, but I had some other decent stuff too. My first inverse scramble solution was F U2 L' D L2 / B R B2 R2 U2 / R D B2 D' R', then doing NISS gives an easy 30 move skeleton.
Next (still inverse) I did F U2 L' D L2 / B R B2 R2 U2, then NISS and do B' R B R2 B / B R' B' R D' R' D / D' R' D R D B' D' B R (lots of cancellation!) for a 27 move skeleton with 3 corners. But I couldn't find anything better than a 7 move insertion.
My last interesting thing I came across while just doing a Fridrich solve. On the forward scramble, do D2 L' F B U' L U' / B D' B' D' R' D R / F' D F / B' D B / D L' D' L. That's a 24 move F2L, pretty good for Fridrich, but I wasn't going to try to finish that.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 21, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.10, (5.54), 6.44, 7.86, (8.67) = *7.13*
*3x3x3:* 26.35, (22.92), (DNF), 25.61, 27.13 = *26.36*
*4x4x4:* (1:54.56), 1:32.68, (1:24.51), 1:29.85, 1:42.87 = *1:35.13*
*5x5x5:* 3:21.25, (3:13.00), 3:29.85, 3:15.23, (4:06.30) = *3:22.11*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 48.60, DNF, DNF = *48.60*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 3:03.74, 3:00.42, DNF = *3.00.42*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF (Forgotten to execute R' somewhere at the end), DNF (Cube broke), DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Muliple Blindfolded: 0/2 7:39.43*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:22.18, 55.81, 1:13.53, 1:04.78, 1:02.32 = *1:06.88*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:20.57*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:40.76*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2011)

2x2x2: 10.86, (9.77), 10.75, 10.62, (11.27) = 10.74
3x3x3: 34.83, (33.28), 36.62, (40.04), 38.70 = 36.72
4x4x4: 2:15.07, 1:54.52, (DNF), 1:54.88, (1:53.37) = 2:01.49

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: DNF

(damn - I give up)


----------



## mrjames113083 (Feb 23, 2011)

2x2x2 – 8.63, 6.41, 7.71, 6.19, 8.30
Avg: 7.47

3x3x3 - 20.72, 21.50, 20.11, 19.96, 20.77
Avg: 20.53

4x4x4 – 1:33.93, 1:44.08, 1:24.08, 1:48.59, 1:26.59
Avg: 1:34.87

5x5x5 – 2:41.72, 2:42.65, 2:33.00, 2:52.36, 2:49.34
Avg: 2:44.57

6x6x6 – 6:09.61, 6:06.65, 4:54.36, 5:36.66, 6:25.69
Avg: 5:57.64

2x2x2 Blindfolded – 3:01.06, 1:50.88, 2:47.96
Best: 1:50.88
Avg: 2:34.97

3x3x3 One Handed – 47.61, 54.34, 59.75, 46.08, 1:02.47
Avg: 53.90

3x3x3 Fewest Moves – 54 moves
Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: B L’ U’ L2 R’ U’ B z2 U L U L2 U2 L U’ F U F2 U’ F U’ R B’ R’ B R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ y2 F R U R’ U’ F’ R’ U’ y F R2 D y R’ U R U’ R D’ y’ R2 U2 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay – 2:03.68

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay – 4:44.09

Magic (Just do 5 solves) – 1.75, 1.96, 1.88, 2.90, 2.22
Avg: 2.02 

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves) – 5.11, 6.19, 4.88, 6.13, 5.53
Avg: 5.59

MegaMinx – 3:53.71, 4:14.96, 4:34.86, 4:28.56, 3:47.34
Avg: 4:12.41

PyraMinx – 18.25, 15.30, 16.28, 14.94, 16.22
Avg: 15.49

Square-1 – 1:45.82, 1:08.90, 1:18.20, 1:10.49, 1:10.22
Avg: 1:12.97


----------



## okayama (Feb 23, 2011)

Today is my birthday!

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:12.69, 3:13.58,

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [24:48.25], DNF [33:17], DNF [15:47.19] = DNF 
1st, 2nd: lost my edge-memo while execution and gave up
3rd: Off by 2 centers

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [31:20.33],
1st: Quite easy to memorize for me, but off by 2 +-centers http://twitpic.com/42mic4 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



30 min solution.

Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: U B L2 F' R F2 R' F D2 L F' R F L' F' R' D R' D' R D F L2 B2 L' D' R' U2 F'

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L2 B' U'

1st 2x2x1 block: F U2
2nd 2x2x1 block: R D L
Make 2x2x3 block: B2 L2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: L2 B2 L' D' R' U2 F'

2x2x3 block: U B L2
F2L minus 1 slot: F' R F2 R' F
Finish F2L: D2 * F' D F
All but 3 corners: F' R' D' R D F
Correction: L2 B2 L' D' R' U2 F'

Insert at *: L F' R F L' F' R' F


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.15, (2.72), (4.25), 3.15, 3.00 = *3.10*
Comment: Pretty good. Just with CLL.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Okayama!


----------



## guusrs (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Okayama!
What age are you now?


----------



## okayama (Feb 23, 2011)

Jernqvist, Guus, Thank you!



guusrs said:


> Happy Birthday Okayama!
> What age are you now?


 
0x*1*D, still a young researcher. 

Generally in Japan, a man of such an age is already recognized as "OSSAN" or "OJISAN",
which means a man who is no longer young.
In computer science's area, however, the second bit "*1*" is called a "young bit",
so I should be recognized as a "young" researcher for a few years.

Sorry for the inside topic.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 23, 2011)

2x2: 2.54, 2.35, (2.14), 3.30, (4.99) = 2.73


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 36



Spoiler



2x2x2 minus one move : B D' F' L D' R ($6)
1x2x2 : U2 F2 U2 ($3, $9)
2x2x3 + pair : D F' R' ($3, $1C)
Last cross : U' B' R2 B ($4, $10)
LL edge orient : U' F' U' F ($4, $14)
Last slot : U2 R U R' ($4, $18)
ZBLL : B U B' U B U F' U B' U' F ($B, $23)
AUF : U ($1, $24)

First time I got sub 25 I think


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2011)

okayama said:


> 0x*1*D, still a young researcher.
> 
> Generally in Japan, a man of such an age is already recognized as "OSSAN" or "OJISAN",
> which means a man who is no longer young.
> ...


 
Congratulations from me too  (We almost share birthday)

I liked the "inside topic". I am 0x*3*D, still a young cuber.  
What do you call the "3" then (not bit, but hex digit).


----------



## okayama (Feb 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations from me too  (We almost share birthday)
> 
> I liked the "inside topic". I am 0x*3*D, still a young cuber.
> What do you call the "3" then (not bit, but hex digit).



Thanks, and you too, Mats!

Yeah not bit, but digit. It's my mistake.
Hmm, there seems to be no special name of 0x*2*0 or later.
Idea:

0x*2*?: trained,
0x*3*?: expert,
0x*4*?: superlative,
0x*5*?: God,
or like that?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 37 HTM*
Crap insertions again
Couldn' make anything decent from the starting blocks...

B D' F' L D' R D F' *2x2x2 8*
L F2 L' *2x2x3 11*
U' B U2 B' R' U2 R2 *F2L - slot 18*
B U L U' L' B' # *U* *leaves 5 corners 25*

at # insert F' U B ° *U'* F U B' *U'* to cancel 2 moves
at ° insert R D' R' U' R D R' *U *to cancel 2 moves

B D' F' L D' R D F' L F2 L' U' B U2 B' R' U2 R2 B U L U' L' B' F' U B R D' R' U' R D R' F U B'


----------



## Hays (Feb 24, 2011)

2x2: 4.31, 4.21, 4.77, 6.03, 4.83, - 4.64
3x3: 11.34, 10.46, 10.15, 10.25, 16.59, - 10.68
4x4: 49.47, 58.53, 46.43, 47.75, 43.65, - 47.88
5x5: 1:22.93, 1:23.86, 1:22.81, 1:14.61, 1:16.36, - 1:20.70
6x6: 2:23.47, 2:23.69, 2:36.15, 2:26.30, 2:34.50, - 2:28.16
2x2 - 4x4: 1:00.75
2x2 - 5x5: 2:23.90
magic: 1.08, 1.09, 1.02, 1.05, 1.05 - 1.06


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 24, 2011)

*2x2x2BLD: * 32.27 34.45 20.58
*3x3x3BLD: * DNF DNF 1:23.66
*4x4x4BLD: * 4:35.08 7:30.19 9:15.51
comment: 4:35.08 is my new pb single!  :tu
*5x5x5BLD: * DNF 10:56.71 12:07.61
*6x6x6BLD: * DNF
comment: It looks like I was only off by a slice turn setup error somewhere in the middle of the solve, based on the DNF pieces.
*7x7x7BLD: * DNF
comment: Skipped a journey location during the solving phase. Those pieces were the only ones unsolved 
*Fewest Moves: * 33 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 D2 F' U B' F U' L R B F' R
Solution: B R' U F2 B R L D' R F R' F2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L B L' F' L B' L' D' F D2 F' D2 F D'

2x2x2: B R' U F2 B R
2x2x3: L D' R F R' F2
F2L minus one pair: D' F' D2 F2 L2 F'
Skeleton leaving a 3 corner cycle: D2 F' . D' F D2 F' D2 F

Insert F L B L' F' L B' L' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


Done BLD

*2x2x2: * 29.51 (21.54) 23.42 (40.10) 30.68 = 27.87
*3x3x3: * 1:26.28 1:40.51 (1:20.46) (DNF) 1:38.72 = 1:35.17
*4x4x4: * 7:29.25 DNF 6:40.62 DNF 6:37.39 = DNF
*5x5x5: * DNF DNF 11:04.44 12:20.05 (10:24.92 or DNF?) = DNF
comment: On the 5th solve I popped a wing edge out near the end of the solve. Rather than waste time trying to find the piece, I just finished the solve without the piece. I'm pretty sure this would be a DNF in a competition solve, but I'm still unsure how to call this. Anyone have any ideas?
*7x7x7: * DNF 55:49.46 DNS DNS DNS = DNF
comment: The first solve was my most epic fail BLD solve I've ever had. I posted about it in the failures thread. You can go find it if you want, I don't really want to link it  The second solve is my new pb single!  :tu

Happy Birthday Okayama!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *7x7x7: * DNF 55:49.46 DNS DNS DNS = DNF


 
Wow, Chris, you've really been getting into 7x7x7 BLD lately. Three attempts in one week?! Nice. Congratulations on the sub-hour solve. I bet sub-45 minutes is not far away.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 25, 2011)

No BLD this week; memorizing new word list.

*2x2x2*: 7:07, 5.92, (5.81), 7.02, (12.44) = *6.67*
*3x3x3*: 20.03, (18.13), 19.83, (22.33), 18.63 = *19.50*
*4x4x4*: 1:33.78, (1:36.63), 1:23.44, 1:22.44, (1:14.30) = *1:26.55*
*5x5x5*: 2:19.99, (2:23.98), 2:18.39, 2:11.71, (2:08.55) = *2:16.70*  PB
*6x6x6*: 4:01.12, (3:45.78), (4:04.10), 3:52.92, 3:56.04 = *3:56.69*
*7x7x7*: 6:10.92, 6:58.32, (6:06.55), (7:06.52), 6:13.68 = *6:27.64*
_Wow, two horrible solves._
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:00.38*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:23.76* 
*Pyraminx*: 13.78, 11.11, 11.37, (13.92), (8.35) = *12.09*
*Megaminx*: 3:22.47, (3:23.19), (2:28.32), 2:56.92, 3:11.44 = *3:10.28*
_PB single by far_
*3x3x3 OH*: 58.17, 58.69, (1:00.64), (49.00), 53.62 = *56.83*


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 25, 2011)

First time participating in the weekly competition 
*2x2x2 *: 8.30
7.49, (10.92), (6.89), 7.10, 10.30
*3x3x3* : 19.19
(15.81), 20.30, 16.79, 20.48, (20.84)
*4x4x4 *: 1:36.47
1:39.61, (1:48.85), 1:38.29, (1:22.61), 1:31.50
*5x5x5* : 2:41.99
2:48.39, 2:38.31, (2:38.24), 2:39.28, (2:56.64)
*6x6x6* : 6:17.95
6:26.20, (7:17.80), (5:37.76), 6:29.55, 5:58.09
*7x7x7 *: 10:28.58
10:43.78, (10:44.42), (9:56.05), 10:04.05, 10:37.91
*3x3x3 OH* : 41.22
42.98, 44.55, 36.12, (28.86), (44.80)
*2-3-4 relay*: 2:03.83
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 4:58.98
*Magic *: 1.53
1.47, (1.58), 1.56, (1.42), 1.55	
*Megaminx *: 3:15.90
3:21.98, 3:10.06, 3:15.67, (4:00.16), (3:01.89)
*Square 1 *: 2:06.83
2:00.88, 2:03.20, 2:16.42, (1:22.95), (DNF)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Chris, you've really been getting into 7x7x7 BLD lately. Three attempts in one week?! Nice. Congratulations on the sub-hour solve. I bet sub-45 minutes is not far away.


 
Thanks Mike! I'm using the 7x7x7 as cross training. I've found that if I do a 7x7x7BLD solve, and then immediately after do a 5x5x5 blind solve, resting max 1-2 minutes between them, that I tend to get very good times on the 5x5x5 solve (if it's successful of course). I'm trying to view 7x7x7 BLD as swinging the weighted bat before I step up to the plate for reals so to speak.

I can see how sub-45 would be possible to be honest. I would have to not review my memo, and then I could do it. I've found that I have started to develop a "groove" on the 6x6x6 so to speak. I know how to memo such that I don't have to review very much yet I'll still recall all of the stuff. For 7x7x7 I still feel like I'm fumbling around in the dark with my pacing. I'm trying to apply synergistic pacing to it, but I still haven't clicked in exactly how that translates to 7x7x7BLD. If nothing else, practicing on the very large cubes shows me how synergistic pacing has to adapt as the cube gets larger. That could be useful information for transitioning from say 4x4x4 to 5x5x5.

Mike, do you notice a significant difference in the way you memorize 6x6x6 vs. 7x7x7? I'm noticing subtle differences, but at the same time I still feel that I haven't quite gotten it right yet on 7x7x7.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2011)

This week was nice because it’s the first time I’ve done at least one blindsolve attempt for each type of puzzle in the competition (thanks to the megaminx attempt).

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.19, 6.86, 7.93, 7.43, 7.25 = *7.54*
*3x3x3:* 23.91, 27.34, 25.94, 25.84, 25.00 = *25.59*
Comment: Absolutely horrible. I don’t know why, but sometimes I have bad streaks like this.
*4x4x4:* 1:59.02 [OP], 1:30.84 [OP], 1:43.13 [OP], 1:17.78, 1:26.84 = *1:33.60*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.84, 3:00.65, 2:34.25, 2:31.02, 2:23.83 = *2:35.04*
*6x6x6:* 5:36.33 [OP], 4:41.68, 5:20.38 [O], 4:43.63, 4:32.72 = *4:55.23*
Comment: Wow, that was my best single ever, and perhaps my best average ever.
*7x7x7:* 8:26.52, 7:13.39, 7:41.81, 7:34.72, 7:09.30 = *7:29.97*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.55, 27.61, 34.72 = *20.55*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:22.40, 1:34.22, 1:21.96 = *1:21.96*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:19.24 [4:15], DNF [8:25.54, 4:13], 7:47.13 [3:59] = *7:47.13*
Comment: Pretty bad. Second one off by 3 wings – I executed OX backwards.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:50.24, 8:45], 14:55.07 [7:39], 16:09.00 [8:39] = *14:55.07*
Comment: First one off by 2 + centers – I didn’t memorize the final piece in the last cycle. Third one was a really nice reorient, but then the solve was really hard.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [32:53.27, 16:26]
Comment: Off by 2 corners (I didn’t think about parity), 3 outer wings (memorized KS instead of LS, giving me K twice), and 3 inner wings (memorized FU instead of FV, giving me U twice). Bad.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [52:59.70, 28:55]
Comment: Off by 2 outer + centers (executed UR instead of WR) and 2 right obliques (memorized VS, then realized it was VT, then during solving phase, recalled VS). For this solve, I really couldn’t get the memo to stick, which is why it was so slow.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/9 = 3 points, 42:37.16* [28:59]
Comment: Second cube off by parity (didn’t memorize last piece to finish out an extra cycle), third cube off by 3 corners (memorized LD instead of KD), ninth cube off by 3 corners (mismemorized).
*3x3x3 OH:* 34.58, 52.97, 51.03, 40.65, 36.97 = *42.88*
*3x3x3 WF:* 4:23.09, 2:42.34, 1:50.19, 1:25.68, 1:39.02 = *2:03.85*
Comment: On the first one, I messed up the PLL so bad it scrambled the entire cube and I had to start over. On the second one, I messed up the PLL, but not as bad.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:18.02, 1:13.05, 1:29.00, 1:23.05, 1:11.68 = *1:18.04*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



R2 U R2 U’ B2 U2 B D B’ U2 B D’ R’ D’ R D B R’ U2 F’ U F R’ B’ R B’ U R U’ B U’ B L2 D’ L U2 F’

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: F U2 L’ D L2
2x2x3: B’ U B’ U R’ U’ B2
3x cross: B’ R’ B R F’ U’ F U2
switch to regular scramble:
F2L: R2 U R2 U’
pseudo OLL: B’ . R’ D’ R D B R’
insert at .: B’ U2 B D B’ U2 B D’
B2 B’ become B before 3x cross; B’ B’ become B2 before insertion.

I also found this nice 18-move F2L start, but couldn’t find a good ending:
2x2x3: L2 U’ F L R’ U’ F D’
3x cross: R2 B’ R2 B R’ B’
4th pair: R B’ R’ B


*2-4 relay:* *2:07.58* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *5:02.59* [O]
Comment: 2x2x2 was over 20 seconds. 
*Magic:* 9.02, 12.27, 9.33, 11.65, 10.09 = *10.36*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.91, 4.46, 7.94, 4.08, 4.21 = *4.25*
Comment: First one done BLD, as usual.
*Clock:* 2:13.34 [0:25], 15.75, 16.80, 16.00, 13.40 = *16.18*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [57:26.87, 38:50], 3:05.24, 3:36.86, 2:45.77, 2:40.50 = *3:09.29*
Comment: BLD solve was correct except for 4 corners twisted. I mentioned this in the blindfold failures thread, but I’ll say it again here: I switched from the old Pochmann-style “solve one piece at a time and solve it fully” approach to a 3OP method: I first orient all pieces to a specific chosen orientation, and then permute them, and when permuting I can solve 2 pieces at a time with 3-cycles easily because the setup moves are really easy when the orientations are all the same. I love this new method – it makes megaminx BLD much less tedious!
*Pyraminx:* 54.18, 10.16, 16.88, 13.94, 18.44 = *16.42*
Comment: First one done BLD, as usual.
*Square-1:* *DNF* [6:19.46, 3:15], 49.05 [P], 55.36 [P], 49.34 [P], 47.44 = *51.25*
Comment: On the BLD solve, I messed up parity at the end really bad, which scrambled the puzzle. Case QV.
*Skewb:* 1:37.03 [0:36], 15.77, 23.06, 9.97, 19.27 = *19.37*
Comment: BLD solve had corners already permuted, so it was ridiculously easy.



cmhardw said:


> Mike, do you notice a significant difference in the way you memorize 6x6x6 vs. 7x7x7? I'm noticing subtle differences, but at the same time I still feel that I haven't quite gotten it right yet on 7x7x7.


Well, they're a little different just because of the nature of the pieces to solve; I group the piece orbits two to a room on big cubes, and they have to group differently on 6x6x6 vs. 7x7x7 for me, so that's different, and it affects my pacing. I usually try to fill up a room and then go back and check my memory on that room. For 6x6x6, it's three rooms, so I do outer wings and left obliques in one room, inner wings and right obliques in the second room, and then the two sets of X centers in the third room. With 7x7x7, I use a fifth room for central edges, so I memorize them first, then the outer wings and left obliques from the first room, then refresh both rooms (the fifth room is tiny), then I do inner wings and right obliques for the second room and refresh it, then I usually tackle the third (outer X and + centers) and fourth (inner X and + centers) rooms together, and refresh them together instead of individually (they usually have less information because of my floating buffers for centers). So that might lead to faster times on 7x7x7 than 6x6x6, since I spend a little less time refreshing.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 25, 2011)

*2x2x2* : (5.72) , 8.11 , 6.27 , 6.63 , (8.22) =
*3x3x3* : 15.56 , (18.06) , (13.93) , 17.91 , 16.41 = 16.63
*4x4x4* : 56.08 , 54.93 , 55.44 , (54.40) , (1:00.75) = 55.48
*5x5x5* : 2:19.47 , (2:23.27) , (2:11.30) , 2:15.16 , 2:18.18 =
*6x6x6* : 3:41.83 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF 
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : DNF , 52.22 , DNF = 52.22
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 2:55.36 , 2:50.40 , DNF = 2:50.40
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 52.61 , (1:03.36) , (39.38) , 44.53 , 41.46 =
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:17.16
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:57.59 
*Magic* : (2.22) , 1.61 , 1.71 , 1.66 , (1.56) = 1.66 
*PyraMinx* : 15.41 , (10.25) , 11.21 , 15.72 , (23.83) =


----------



## msushant (Feb 25, 2011)

2x2x2: (9.50), (13.99), 9.57, 10.66, 12.63 = 10.95

3x3x3: 32.59, 36.83, (28.65), 36.87, (41.71) = 35.43

4x4x4: 3:21.18, (2:34.31), 3:12.02, (3:43.16), 3:41.79 = 3:25.00

3x3x3 OH: 1:31.71, 1:13.62, 1:32.75, (1:13.15), (1:40.30) = 1:26.03

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:30.21


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 25, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (5.80), (8.04), 6.81, 7.40, 6.31 = 6.84
*3x3x3*: (25.54), 23.17, 22.37, (20.27), 22.75 = 22.76
*2x2x2 blindfolded*: 70.58, 72.48, 53.09 = 53.09
*3x3x3 blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, 3:35.96 = 3:35.96
_Personal best . Really easy memo._
*3x3x3 OH:* (39.70) 46.86 49.38 41.04 (61.40) = 45.76


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty much all of my speed solving was worse than usual. :fp

*2x2:* (5.48), (10.63), 6.40, 7.14, 7.95 = *7.16*
*3x3:* 18.55, 15.12, (14.68), 18.31, (23.69) = *17.32* 
*4x4:* (1:21.10), 1:24.46, (1:52.05), 1:32.25, 1:22.71 = *1:26.47*
*5x5:* (DNF), 2:34.30, (2:25.97), 2:57.09, 2:28.38 = *2:39.92*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:48.95*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *5:04.78*
*3x3 OH:* 29.41, 27.28, 28.78, (25.52), (29.91) = *28.49*
*Pyraminx:* 9.59, (17.85), (9.40), 11.98, 16.83 = *12.80*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 27.39, DNF = *27.39*
*3x3 BLD:* 54.58, DNF, 54.63 = *54.58* 
_Comment: This is the first time I've got a sub-1 in weekly comp._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: Ugh._
*5x5 BLD:* 13:05.28, DNF, DNF = *13:05.28*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/7 (18:09.71) = *7 points*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2:	*19.05	21.13	24.03	21.44	15.75 = * 20.54*
No easy solves
*3x3:	*43.48	42.95	40.29	42.63	70.52 = * 43.02*
Given up full OLL, still got one bad
*4x4:* 3:42.18	2:52.26 2:23.01 2:42.18 2:43.94 = *2:46.13*
*5x5*: 7:32.81	7:32.06 6:41.49 7:58.17 6:33.64 = *7:15.45*
*2-4Rel:	3:25.01* PB

Bld
*2x2BLD:* 48.83	dnf	dnf = *48.83*
The two dnf:s were equally slow. Sometimes it just does not work
*3x3BLD:* 2:26.68	2:06.44	01:31.02	= *1:31.02*
One good
*4x4BLD:	* 7:14.49	8:06.36	7:20.55 = *7:14.49*
Two good and 100% 
*5x5BLD:* dnf	22:21	dnf	= *22:21*
*6x6BLD:* = *DNF* 
*7x7BLD:* = *DNF* 
Not close on neither of the big ones.
*Multi:	5/10	= 0* in 60:00, memo 40:30
Not so bad as it seems. I had time over but sat approx.
five minutes trying to remember the corners of one cube
before the chimes went off.

done bld
*MTS	*3:07.71	dnf	2:51.91	2:27.01	dnf	= *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 26, 2011)

This week things are back to normal, congrats Simon

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.73 onionhoney
 2.82 Ville Seppänen
 2.85 SimonWestlund
 3.10 RCTACameron
 3.16 Jaysammey777
 3.33 AnsonL
 3.49 cuberkid10
 3.52 Yes, We Can!
 4.64 Hays
 4.80 Tim Reynolds
 5.25 Kian
 5.38 (X) 
 6.16 Evan Liu
 6.43 Lord Voldemort
 6.44 Xishem
 6.84 Blablabla
 7.00 pierrotlenageur
 7.13 Jakube
 7.16 Zane_C
 7.19 AnotherMember
 7.47 mrjames113083
 7.54 Mike Hughey
 7.58 PeterV
 7.91 AvGalen
 8.07 James Ludlow
 8.29 tx789
 8.30 zipzap321
 8.46 Keroma12
 10.71 Jedi5412
 10.74 MichaelErskine
 10.93 MaeLSTRoM
 10.95 msushant
 11.16 coinman
 20.54 MatsBergsten
 27.87 cmhardw
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.24 Yes, We Can!
 9.72 SimonWestlund
 9.91 Ville Seppänen
 10.68 Hays
 12.02 AnotherMember
 13.15 (X) 
 14.08 Evan Liu
 14.37 cuberkid10
 14.37 Kian
 15.20 Tim Reynolds
 16.50 Jaysammey777
 16.63 pierrotlenageur
 17.33 Zane_C
 19.19 zipzap321
 19.40 Lord Voldemort
 19.48 Xishem
 19.50 Keroma12
 19.56 Alan Chang
 19.99 James Ludlow
 20.53 mrjames113083
 21.40 AvGalen
 22.76 Blablabla
 25.59 Mike Hughey
 25.67 coinman
 26.04 PeterV
 26.36 Jakube
 29.97 Jedi5412
 30.49 MaeLSTRoM
 35.43 msushant
 36.72 MichaelErskine
 36.90 tx789
 41.59 RubikZz
 43.02 MatsBergsten
 1:35.17 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(25)

 47.88 Hays
 47.98 SimonWestlund
 53.77 Yes, We Can!
 55.48 pierrotlenageur
 57.40 Ville Seppänen
 59.65 Evan Liu
 1:02.97 Kian
 1:15.58 (X) 
 1:18.25 cuberkid10
 1:19.07 Tim Reynolds
 1:25.22 Jaysammey777
 1:26.47 Zane_C
 1:26.55 Keroma12
 1:33.60 Mike Hughey
 1:34.87 mrjames113083
 1:35.13 Jakube
 1:36.47 zipzap321
 2:01.49 MichaelErskine
 2:05.02 coinman
 2:10.18 MaeLSTRoM
 2:46.13 MatsBergsten
 3:18.10 tx789
 3:25.00 msushant
 3:52.41 Xishem
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:20.70 Hays
 1:27.67 SimonWestlund
 1:39.48 Ville Seppänen
 2:00.93 Kian
 2:06.13 Tim Reynolds
 2:06.49 AvGalen
 2:14.59 (X) 
 2:16.70 Keroma12
 2:17.60 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.04 Mike Hughey
 2:39.92 Zane_C
 2:40.63 Evan Liu
 2:41.99 zipzap321
 2:44.57 mrjames113083
 3:22.11 Jakube
 4:06.65 Jaysammey777
 4:30.14 MaeLSTRoM
 5:46.74 tx789
 7:15.45 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:28.16 Hays
 2:47.46 SimonWestlund
 3:56.69 Keroma12
 4:40.19 Tim Reynolds
 4:55.23 Mike Hughey
 5:57.64 mrjames113083
 6:17.95 zipzap321
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:53.15 SimonWestlund
 5:19.51 Ville Seppänen
 6:27.64 Keroma12
 6:43.87 Tim Reynolds
 7:29.97 Mike Hughey
 7:35.62 Kian
 8:46.11 AvGalen
10:28.58 zipzap321
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 15.95 AnsonL
 19.03 Yes, We Can!
 19.63 SimonWestlund
 21.14 Ville Seppänen
 24.16 Kian
 24.96 (X) 
 28.49 Zane_C
 28.85 Tim Reynolds
 29.43 Jaysammey777
 37.30 Evan Liu
 39.36 AvGalen
 40.17 cuberkid10
 41.22 zipzap321
 42.88 Mike Hughey
 45.76 Blablabla
 46.20 pierrotlenageur
 50.22 Lord Voldemort
 53.90 mrjames113083
 56.83 Keroma12
 1:06.88 Jakube
 1:26.03 msushant
 1:43.78 tx789
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:06.38 Henrik
 1:15.10 SimonWestlund
 2:03.85 Mike Hughey
 4:54.05 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 6.50 Ville Seppänen
 11.34 Evan Liu
 14.35 SimonWestlund
 14.55 Kian
 18.64 Jaysammey777
 20.55 Mike Hughey
 20.58 cmhardw
 27.39 Zane_C
 33.04 Xishem
 42.03 Tim Reynolds
 48.60 Jakube
 48.83 MatsBergsten
 52.22 pierrotlenageur
 53.09 Blablabla
 1:50.88 mrjames113083
 1:51.63 (X) 
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 33.31 Ville Seppänen
 52.19 Yes, We Can!
 54.58 Zane_C
 1:18.61 SimonWestlund
 1:21.96 Mike Hughey
 1:23.66 cmhardw
 1:31.02 MatsBergsten
 2:08.78 Norbi
 2:12.69 okayama
 2:16.68 Tim Reynolds
 2:37.39 Kian
 2:50.40 pierrotlenageur
 3:00.42 Jakube
 3:01.86 Xishem
 3:35.96 Blablabla
 5:03.33 (X) 
 DNF Jaysammey777
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:06.36 Ville Seppänen
 4:35.08 cmhardw
 5:46.84 SimonWestlund
 7:14.49 MatsBergsten
 7:47.13 Mike Hughey
 9:22.69 Tim Reynolds
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF Jakube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:18.30 Ville Seppänen
10:56.71 cmhardw
13:05.28 Zane_C
14:55.07 Mike Hughey
17:33.25 SimonWestlund
22:21.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

7/7 (18:09)  Zane_C
4/4 (28:53)  Kian
5/7 (34:54)  SimonWestlund
6/9 (42:37)  Mike Hughey
3/4 (18:35)  Tim Reynolds
1/2 (14:21)  Xishem
5/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
0/2 ( 7:39)  Jakube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 50.27 SimonWestlund
 1:01.38 Jaysammey777
 1:07.92 AvGalen
 1:18.04 Mike Hughey
 1:27.52 Tim Reynolds
 1:38.02 Kian
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:00.75 Hays
 1:06.22 SimonWestlund
 1:17.16 pierrotlenageur
 1:19.91 (X) 
 1:27.29 Kian
 1:30.74 Evan Liu
 1:32.83 Tim Reynolds
 1:32.89 cuberkid10
 1:48.95 Zane_C
 1:58.69 Jaysammey777
 2:00.38 Keroma12
 2:03.68 mrjames113083
 2:03.83 zipzap321
 2:07.58 Mike Hughey
 2:20.57 Jakube
 2:48.93 MaeLSTRoM
 3:16.17 tx789
 3:25.01 MatsBergsten
 3:30.21 msushant
 6:33.15 Xishem
 DNF MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:23.90 Hays
 2:45.10 SimonWestlund
 3:36.44 Kian
 3:51.84 Tim Reynolds
 3:57.59 pierrotlenageur
 3:58.44 (X) 
 4:23.76 Keroma12
 4:29.54 Evan Liu
 4:44.09 mrjames113083
 4:58.98 zipzap321
 5:02.59 Mike Hughey
 5:04.78 Zane_C
 5:24.40 Jaysammey777
 5:40.76 Jakube
 7:05.97 MaeLSTRoM
 8:43.16 tx789
*Magic*(13)

 1.06 Hays
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.29 SimonWestlund
 1.46 Tim Reynolds
 1.52 zipzap321
 1.60 cuberkid10
 1.66 pierrotlenageur
 1.77 Jaysammey777
 2.02 mrjames113083
 2.08 MaeLSTRoM
 2.31 Kian
 5.91 RubikZz
 10.36 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 3.10 Evan Liu
 3.72 SimonWestlund
 4.25 Mike Hughey
 4.65 Jaysammey777
 4.73 Tim Reynolds
 5.59 mrjames113083
*Skewb*(5)

 19.09 cuberkid10
 19.37 Mike Hughey
 21.20 Jaysammey777
 22.43 Tim Reynolds
 26.68 MaeLSTRoM
*Clock*(7)

 9.89 SimonWestlund
 11.50 Tim Reynolds
 13.33 Henrik
 14.88 Evan Liu
 16.18 Mike Hughey
 19.07 Jaysammey777
 19.26 Kian
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.47 SimonWestlund
 6.98 Jaysammey777
 8.13 Ville Seppänen
 8.49 Henrik
 9.45 Evan Liu
 11.50 Kian
 11.52 Tim Reynolds
 11.58 (X) 
 11.76 cuberkid10
 12.09 Keroma12
 12.80 Zane_C
 13.79 tx789
 14.11 pierrotlenageur
 15.93 mrjames113083
 16.26 MaeLSTRoM
 16.42 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 50.36 SimonWestlund
 1:29.78 (X) 
 1:30.12 Jaysammey777
 1:36.03 Ville Seppänen
 2:05.73 Evan Liu
 2:22.99 Tim Reynolds
 3:09.29 Mike Hughey
 3:10.28 Keroma12
 3:15.90 zipzap321
 3:21.16 MaeLSTRoM
 3:49.33 Kian
 4:12.41 mrjames113083
*Square-1*(11)

 19.47 SimonWestlund
 41.02 Jaysammey777
 41.93 cuberkid10
 42.60 Evan Liu
 51.25 Mike Hughey
 52.65 Xishem
 57.09 Tim Reynolds
 1:12.97 mrjames113083
 1:52.90 MaeLSTRoM
 2:06.83 zipzap321
 DNF tx789
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

27 guusrs
28 Ville Seppänen
29 okayama
30 Tim Reynolds
31 Attila
33 cmhardw
33 SimonWestlund
34 irontwig
36 Kenneth
37 Mike Hughey
37 Cubenovice
48 Jaysammey777
54 mrjames113083
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

416 SimonWestlund
330 Tim Reynolds
298 Mike Hughey
284 Ville Seppänen
260 Kian
242 Jaysammey777
224 Evan Liu
209 Zane_C
192  (X) 
187 Hays
177 pierrotlenageur
151 cuberkid10
147 mrjames113083
144 Keroma12
140 Yes, We Can!
137 MatsBergsten
137 zipzap321
133 cmhardw
115 Jakube
96 Xishem
90 AvGalen
74 MaeLSTRoM
65 Blablabla
63 tx789
58 AnsonL
57 Lord Voldemort
51 AnotherMember
45 okayama
37 onionhoney
34 RCTACameron
33 msushant
32 James Ludlow
31 MichaelErskine
30 coinman
30 Henrik
28 PeterV
24 guusrs
20 Attila
20 Alan Chang
20 Jedi5412
17 irontwig
16 Kenneth
15 Norbi
15 Cubenovice
9 RubikZz


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2011)

Done after 48 hours of not sleeping (serious, not even a nap). I literally dozed of a couple of times during 7x7x7


*2x2x2: *7:09 7.50 6.00 7.46 8.77
*3x3x3: *29.25 20.30 24.05 19.65 19.86
*5x5x5: *2:05.13 2:00.36 2:13.97 2:20.78 1:56.63
*7x7x7: *8:52.22 8:17.61 8:37.08 8:52.93 8:49.02
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *40.33 33.80 34.55 43.21 1:02.94
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:01.38 1:10.19 1:01.21 1:22.52 1:12.18


----------



## guusrs (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a little late with this:

fmc: B L U R' F2 U F2 D2 L' U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U B' R D' B' D B2 D R D' (*27*)

F2L + ELL: B L U R' F2 U F2 D2 L' U * B' R D' B' D B2 D R D' (19)
at * insert F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U (no cancelling moves)

Gus


----------



## tx789 (Feb 26, 2011)

Where's my one handed on the results?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 26, 2011)

3rd again in Megaminx  I'll one day get 2nd
2nd in sq-1


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Where's my one handed on the results?


 
Sorry, missed that one. Fixed it now.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 27, 2011)

i think you missed my 2x2 results


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> i think you missed my 2x2 results


 
The preferable way to write results is with all the entry for one event on one line.
Now it should have worked anyway, don't know why it did not. Anyway your 2x2
is in now.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 27, 2011)

ok

thanks for thar


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Done after 48 hours of not sleeping (serious, not even a nap). I literally dozed of a couple of times during 7x7x7
> 
> 
> *2x2x2: *7:09 7.50 6.00 7.46 8.77
> ...


 
and just for reference, here are the rest of the results. The quoted results were after 48 hours of not sleeping, the added results were after 60 hours of not sleeping. Strangely enough my 333blind after 60 hours had 2 successes while 222blind after 48 hours had all DNF's. I guess that the best way to prepare for blind is by not sleeping for 2 and a half day . The only results that were REALLY influenced by the lack of sleep were 7x7x7 (dozing of during solves), megaminx (couldn't find pieces), pyraminx (recognition was horribly slow) and 222blind (quick memo and slow execution is my normal way, but after the orientation phase I had no memory for the permutation phase anymore)

No good results, but not particularly bad either. The main thing I learned from this: Cubing doesn't require brainpower, not even while doing 333blind

*2x2x2: *7.09 7.50 (6.00) 7.46 (8.77) = *7.35*
*3x3x3: *(29.25) 20.30 24.05 (19.65) 19.86 = *21.40*
*5x5x5: *2:05.13 2:00.36 2:13.97 (2:20.78) (1:56.63) = *2:06.49*
*7x7x7: *8:52.22 (8:17.61) 8:37.08 (8:52.93) 8:49.02 = *8:46.11*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:30.84 DNF 5:10.00 = *4:30.84*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *40.33 (33.80) 34.55 43.21 (1:02.94) = *39.36*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:01.38 1:10.19 (1:01.21) (1:22.52) 1:12.18 = *1:07.92*
*Magic: *(1.71) (5.05) 2.18 1.71 1.83 = *1.91*
*Master Magic: *4.63 5.05 (4.09) 4.86 (5.68) = *4.85*
*Clock: *15.91 (14.30) 19.16 16.77 (DNF) = *17.28*
*MegaMinx: *3:07.78 (3:22.13) 3:10.59 2:55.91 (2:38.03) = *3:04.76*
*Pyraminx: *15.88 (7.22) 9.71 (17.65) 17.44 = *14.34*
*Square-1: *49.72 (1:14.86) 54.63 (43.02) 1:05.27 = *56.54*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:30.84 DNF 5:10.00 = *4:30.84*


 
Nice sleep-deprived results, Arnaud!

I wonder what nice stories are behind those 60 hours without sleep. It's been a very, very long time since you updated the blog.


----------

